# openGL problem with Call of Duty



## bugudrag (Apr 7, 2008)

before starting this thread i made some searches, but i couldn't find solutions..... the problem is that the game won't start.


please help me.... this kinda weird problem... 

Your video card appears to be missing one or more features required to run Call of Duty.


COD 1.0 build win-x86 Oct 5 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (12828 files)
E:\Games\CALLOF~1/main
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
E:\Games\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
29625 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure.csv: using configuration 1200 cpu MHz 256 sys MB 256 vid MB
execing configure.cfg
fs_basepath is write protected.
fs_homepath is write protected.
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Measured CPU speed is 1.79 GHz
System memory is 384 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 256 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 6: 1024 768 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (1024x768)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...101 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 9 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Initializing OpenGL extensions

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 6200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
GL_VERSION: 2.1.2
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_EXT_bgra GL_WIN_swap_hint 
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Your video card appears to be missing one or more features required to run Call of Duty.

You should install the latest drivers for your video card, being sure to uninstall the old drivers first. If you already have the latest drivers, you should completely uninstall the drivers and then reinstall them. This fixes most problems. If the game still doesn't work, it may be that your video card does not have the minimum features required. Please check the readme for more information, including a list of supported video cards.


PS: i tried Quake 3 Arena , wich is a OpenGL game and it worked just fine .


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

try updating your drivers
"Your video card appears to be missing one or more features required to run Call of Duty. " just a try


----------



## newitalianjob (Aug 6, 2008)

I had this problem for ages, finaly got a new graphics card and it worked.
sometimes the drivers windows xp gives are not correct, try downloading this driver!
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/winxp_175.19_whql_uk.html
Please let me know if it works!


----------



## Night_Flier (Aug 8, 2008)

I had the same fatal error when starting. I found the fix on Activision website - see below.

If you have an Nvidia card then it is possible your card is not configured correctly to work with Call of Duty. Please try the following:

1. Go to the "Start" button in Windows, then click on "Control Panel".
2. Double-click the "NVIDIA Control Panel"
3. Make sure that Advanced is selected under the View menu.
4. Select "Manage 3D Settings", set the "Extension limit" setting to "Off", then hit "Apply" and close all the windows.
5. Attempt to run Call of Duty again.


----------

